# Travelling man



## scanfi (Oct 7, 2009)

I travelled to Houma Louisiana, visited a lodge there but was not accepted in. Reason the lodge i belong to was not in there books.

I was raised in May 09, and didn't know there is discrimination within the craft. Can someone enlighten me.


----------



## js4253 (Oct 7, 2009)

scanfi said:


> I travelled to Houma Louisiana, visited a lodge there but was not accepted in. Reason the lodge i belong to was not in there books.
> 
> I was raised in May 09, and didn't know there is discrimination within the craft. Can someone enlighten me.



If you visit a Lodge in Texas you must provide a current picture ID and a paid up dues card issued by a Lodge that is recognized by the Grand Lodge of Texas.  Every Lodge in Texas has a book to verify the visitors Lodge. So, I guess you could say there is discrimination.

Was your Lodge not recognized by the Grand Lodge of Louisiana?


----------



## Sirius (Oct 7, 2009)

scanfi said:


> Houma Louisiana



What lodge are you a member of? In what Grand Lodge?


----------



## C_Cabra (Oct 7, 2009)

If you belong to a clandestine lodge then you will be descriminated against.  It is in the obligation that we all take that we cannot have masonic communications with a clandestine Mason.  If you were not accepted in a mainstream lodge that would mean you.


----------



## scanfi (Oct 7, 2009)

I had my dues card with me and showed it to the brother at the lodge. He said to me they cant accept me because the lodge was not recognized on the book from the Grand Lodge of Louisiana.

Am a member of John G. Jones #370 A.F. & A.M., Grand lodge is U.M.W. Scottish Rite Grand Lodge A.F. & A.M. of Texas.


----------



## Sirius (Oct 7, 2009)

scanfi said:


> I had my dues card with me and showed it to the brother at the lodge. He said to me they cant accept me because the lodge was not on the register which is the Grand Lodge of Louisiana.



Yes. I understand that part. What lodge are a member of? What Grand Lodge is it a part of?

You see for a Mason to visit he must be a member of a Grand Lodge that is in communication with the lodge being visited. A great deal of bogus Masonry is out there. Many use Masonry as a scam. I'm sorry if you felt discriminated against by the Houma Lodge. They were only doing what the law required them to do. It wasn't personal or discriminatory. For More info about Bogus Masonry see: http://www.thephylaxis.org/bogus/index.php


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 7, 2009)

U.m.w?


----------



## scanfi (Oct 7, 2009)

Am a member of John G. Jones #370 A.F. & A.M., Grand lodge is U.M.W. Scottish Rite Grand Lodge A.F. & A.M. of Texas.


----------



## scanfi (Oct 7, 2009)

Home Lodge is John G. Jones #370 A.F. & A.M., Grand lodge is United Most Worshipful Scottish Rite Grand Lodge A.F. & A.M. of Texas. Affiliated with the original General Grand Masonic Congress Of Grand Masters of U.S.A. at Washington, D.C. and The United Supreme Council of A.A.S.R. for the 33degree and Last Degree of Freemansonry, for the Southern and Western Masonic Jurisdiction U.S.A. Grand Orient, Washington, D.C. Organized April5, 1869.

I copied this info from my dues card.


----------



## Nate Riley (Oct 7, 2009)

FYI Brothers - http://www.thephylaxis.org/bogus/johnjones.php

As a member of the Grand Lodge of Texas this is my last post to this thread.

Moderators, do as your conscience dictates!


----------



## scanfi (Oct 7, 2009)

I appreciate the information i got here. I just found out that have been duped after reading the information on the phylaxis website.


----------



## scanfi (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Sonny Marchbanks, i didnt know about the bogus mason until i became a victim of discrimination. Since this happen yesterday have been looking for answers to why. Have been duped i wanted to be part of the good work & good people and be able to contribute my quota towards the work towards humanity & learn Mansonry. Didnt know i was in the wrong place.

I appreciate everyone who responded. Thank you


----------



## Sirius (Oct 7, 2009)

Nate Riley said:


> As a member of the Grand Lodge of Texas this is my last post to this thread.
> Moderators, do as your conscience dictates!



Unless you're a Past Master, you are not a member of Grand Lodge. So, no worries. Familiarity with the law will shine some light upon your path.




scanfi said:


> Thanks Sonny Marchbanks, i didnt know about the bogus mason until i became a victim of discrimination. Since this happen yesterday have been looking for answers to why. Have been duped i wanted to be part of the good work & good people and be able to contribute my quota towards the work towards humanity & learn Mansonry. Didnt know i was in the wrong place.
> 
> I appreciate everyone who responded. Thank you



You are welcome. You have good intentions. Good luck on your search. This should shed some light upon _your_ path: http://www.mwphglotx.org/index2.htm


----------



## C_Cabra (Oct 7, 2009)

Good Luck Scanfi. 

I had a similar conversation with a gentleman that I was interviewing for a job this week.

Is anyone familiar with the Mount Carmel Grand Lodge here in Austin?  The candidate I was interviewing was very upset to find out that I considered him clandestine.

I encouraged him to go back and ask his secretary which lodges he could visit around the world and if there were less than 50 then he was not a part of mainstream Freemasonry. He was very upset to find out he couldn't visit my lodge. He said that if he found out that what I said was true he would be back for a petition.

15 minutes later a friend of his that already works for me called asking the same questions. I felt like crap telling them because they both just got their third degree...


----------



## Sirius (Oct 7, 2009)

C_Cabra said:


> I felt like crap telling them because they both just got their third degree...



That sucks! That's not necessarily cut off from the light, but it does make it more complicated to _travel_.


----------



## LRG (Oct 7, 2009)

That is a funny thing-not being a member of the Grand Lodge of Texas-unless your a pastmaster. A lot of brethren had and still have a problem w/that term. I can understand why.
 Are you a member of the Grand Lodge of Texas? No but my lodge is:drum:


----------



## Sirius (Oct 7, 2009)

LRG said:


> That is a funny thing-not being a member of the Grand Lodge of Texas-unless your a pastmaster. A lot of brethren had and still have a problem w/that term. I can understand why.
> Are you a member of the Grand Lodge of Texas? No but my lodge is:drum:


 
:first:


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 8, 2009)

The United Most Worshipful Scottish Rite Grand Lodge A.F. & A.M. of Texas is regarded as clandestine both by the Grand Lodge of Texas and, apparently, the Grand Lodge of Louisiana, also. Unless I am mistaken and apropos of nothing whatever, the doctor being investigated in connection with the death of Michael Jackson is the "Grand Medical Officer" of the UMWSRGL.


----------



## Sirius (Oct 8, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> , the doctor being investigated in connection with the death of Michael Jackson is the "Grand Medical Officer" of the UMWSRGL.



I've read that very thing.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 8, 2009)

LRG said:


> That is a funny thing-not being a member of the Grand Lodge of Texas-unless your a pastmaster. A lot of brethren had and still have a problem w/that term. I can understand why.
> Are you a member of the Grand Lodge of Texas? No but my lodge is:drum:



Bro. Robert- check Article II, Sec. 1 of the Constitution in the front of your Law Book. Being a "member" of the Grand Lodge is a perk earned by those who have accepted the responsibility and have been been found worthy by their Brethren to preside over & manage their Lodges. As such, PM's have the right to propose resolutions & vote on the same at the Annual Communication.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 8, 2009)

C_Cabra said:


> I felt like crap telling them because they both just got their third degree...



I grant you that it sucks, but it is not your fault.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 8, 2009)

Now I have no problem not being a member of the GL of TX and knew that I was not but what has confused me is the obligation compared to the law. In a degree you are told you are a member of the GL of TX and a member of said Lodge you are in. The law states you are a member of your Lodge only which is a member of the GL of TX but according to the law you are not a member of the GL of TX. I see the order that is this law is inteded to keep and support it whole heartdly but I do wish they would have come up with a diffrent term for voting members of GL like "Senior Member". 
Now if you are just a plano MM like myself or EA or FC do not think your voice is non-existant this could not be further from the truth. It may be a little harder for you to get things done but if it is a noble cause rest assure you will find some PM to help make it happen on the GL level.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 8, 2009)

Good Point Rhit!  There are almost always like minded PMs on here that we can get to put in changes


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 9, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Now I have no problem not being a member of the GL of TX and knew that I was not but what has confused me is the obligation compared to the law. In a degree you are told you are a member of the GL of TX and a member of said Lodge you are in.



My obligation does NOT state that I am a "member" of Grand Lodge- just that I will obey what they tell me to do or not do. You might want to go back & recheck- mebbe you were taught incorrectly.


----------



## js4253 (Oct 9, 2009)

LRG said:


> That is a funny thing-not being a member of the Grand Lodge of Texas-unless your a pastmaster. A lot of brethren had and still have a problem w/that term. I can understand why.
> Are you a member of the Grand Lodge of Texas? No but my lodge is:drum:



Every year at Grand Lodge someone will go down to give his opinion about an issue and get shut down when it is discovered he is not a Past Master.  Many Brothers are under the assumption that if they are Master Masons, they have voting rights.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 9, 2009)

js4253 said:


> Every year at Grand Lodge someone will go down to give his opinion about an issue and get shut down when it is discovered he is not a Past Master.  Many Brothers are under the assumption that if they are Master Masons, they have voting rights.



Ya I witnessed that last year...


----------



## rhitland (Oct 9, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> My obligation does NOT state that I am a "member" of Grand Lodge- just that I will obey what they tell me to do or not do. You might want to go back & recheck- mebbe you were taught incorrectly.



In our MM obligation you do swear to uphold the laws of GL of TX and also if you become a Member of any other GL other that TX you have to uphold there laws as well. The word member in that part of the obligation is what I was referring to as confusing, it can give some as it did myself the false impression they are a member of the GL of TX. Granted I very well could have been taught that wrong but I have always heard the word member said there. I will certianly check on that though.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 9, 2009)

rhit,you need to dust off your law book and crack it open for once:llama:


----------



## rhitland (Oct 9, 2009)

Do not get me wrong my Brothers, our GL system in my opinion is set about as good as it could be allowing only lodges and PMs to vote. This affords order and wisdom to prevail at grand lodge. I know for myself I do not want every MM to have the right to vote at GL that would be crazy. I was trying to talk about how the misconception that MMs are members of GL is born. I know from this discussion I will always inform people I am instructing on the MM q&a on the law of membership of the GL of TX.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 9, 2009)

rhitland said:


> In our MM obligation you do swear to uphold the laws of GL of TX and also if you become a Member of any other GL other that TX you have to uphold there laws as well. The word member in that part of the obligation is what I was referring to as confusing, it can give some as it did myself the false impression they are a member of the GL of TX. Granted I very well could have been taught that wrong but I have always heard the word member said there. I will certianly check on that though.



The clause referring to the GL does not contain the term "member".  It merely states that you agree to obey the laws, etc. of whatever GL you are in the jurisdiction of. The following clause deals with membership in a blue Lodge.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 10, 2009)

The biggest DUH every!! I sat down last night and started from the begining of the MM work and I am not sure what I was thinking, idiocy is the only excuse. So now that I have my foot out of my mouth I can clarify that I was way off. I had the first to switched it is jurisdictions and the blue lodge part is member. It does say absolutley nothing about being a member of GL, you just you gotta follow the rules of the GL jurisdiction you are in. I should have questioned myself before b/c our obligation does not leave any wiggle room they are very straight forward but my foot in my mouth keep me from seeing that. I want to thank Brother Bill Lins and HK Tidwell for helping pull my foot outta my mouth and learn me sumtin!


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 10, 2009)

its that avatar of yours rhit...it has messed up your mind.

Rhit-wee's BIG Adventure:target:


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 11, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> its that avatar of yours rhit...it has messed up your mind.
> 
> Rhit-wee's BIG Adventure:target:



Now that's funny rhit there...


----------



## rhitland (Oct 12, 2009)

LMAO! Lovely Brothers I feel better now!


----------

